# OBA viz report???



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone been out lately, were you able to see anything?
thinking about heading out in the morning.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Boat is hooked to the truck, hope it's good...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I was out on the Chevron Rig on Sunday. Vis on the top 60' of water was great. From 70' down to 120' vis was 20-30'. Vis was great at 130'.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks Bryan. 
Just lost another diver so I may have to call the trip.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Made it out 14ish miles on Wednesday.
Depth 95ft
Vis at the surface was OMG blue and the water was warm.
About 30ft off the bottom we hit the thermocline and the water got snotty, it did clear up when we got to the sand and I'd say we could see a good 15-25.
Big keeper AJ's were comimg up close, guess they know that they are not on the menu. :-( I did spot the biggest lionfish I've ever seen, he acted more like a grouper than a stupid LF, he wouldn't present himself for a shot so I'll be looking for him next time.


----------

